# just started my first model...



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

working on an h.o scale of my house.. heres what i have so far.

As you can see i mocked up a lego version in the background.. lol


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice project. Nice car in the garage too


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks  Made a little more progress...


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

yay! picked up a crap load of track today...










one half of the loop around the basement complete.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhh...timber frame, nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder how fast the train can get going on the straightaway before the crash?


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm completely new to all of this... are there trains that run at different speeds? Cause mine is kinda slow.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Slow is actually what you want if you're trying to replicate the real ones. The newer the model, the more likely it is geared for lower speed running to more closely resemble real trains.

Older trains are usually geared higher, before customer demand kicked in. If you want really fast, get an Athearn "Hustler" or a TYCO "Turbo Train", those booger are made to fly:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I wonder how fast the train can get going on the straightaway before the crash?


I was thinking of what my remotored Mikado could do on that...


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

hehe yeah, its gonna be a 57'x 27' loop with loads of switches and whatnot.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

santafealltheway said:


> hehe yeah, its gonna be a 57'x 27' loop with loads of switches and whatnot.


' = foot, right?


I'm nursing a half mongrel just thinking about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

yup, 57 feet.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm building a shelf all the way around my basement 16 inches from the wall.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

broox said:


> ' = foot, right?
> 
> 
> I'm nursing a half mongrel just thinking about it. :thumbsup:





Whats half a mongrel?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Some of you chaps need a lesson in speaking Australian :laugh:

ermm, lets just say I like the idea of a 57' long layout... and it excites me... but only half way... :laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

the beginning...


----------

